# Sturz durch umschlagendes Vorderrad



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
im Laufe dieses Jahres bin ich gleich drei Mal durch den gleichen Fehler gestürzt.
Ich bin relativ schnell und möchte die Linie etwas korrigieren. Und zack, das Vorderrad schlägt nach links herum und ich liege vor/neben dem Rad.
Seltsamerweise ist mir das nur nach links passiert.

Der Sturz müsste dabei wie folgt abgelaufen sein.
Ich lenke zur Korrektur ein wenig nach links. Dabei überfahre ich eine Wurzel oder einen kleinen Felsrücken der in Fahrtrichtung und nach rechts abfällt. Hierbei schlägt das VR um und ich fliege ab.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Ursache ist, daß ich dabei eher zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad habe.

Oder sollte ich hier mehr mit Gewichtsverlagerung / Körperspannung zu arbeiten?

Ich kann ich mir das allerdings nichtso recht vorstellen, wie das gehen kann.  Ich glaube nicht , daß ich (man) eine kurzfristig benötigte Korrektur der Linie so schnell genug durchführen kann.


----------



## Ptech (23. Oktober 2020)

Am besten beim Überfahren einer Wurzel NICHT korrigieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

Ptech schrieb:


> Am besten beim Überfahren einer Wurzel NICHT korrigieren!


War das jetzt ironisch gemeint? ;-)
Beim letzten Mal hätte ich ja im Steinfeld ja noch einfach die direkte Line nehmen können.
Aber das andere Mal stand auf der geraden Line ein Baum im Weg...


----------



## Ptech (23. Oktober 2020)

Nein...war ernst gemeint. Einen Blick entwickeln, wo man bremst, einlenkt, springt,usw.! Kritische Stellen am besten gerade überfahren.Nicht erst bis zuletzt warten, bis eine Korrektur eingeleitet werden muss.
Aber klar, es gibt Situationen wo man spontan korrigieren muss. Da ist dann aber der fahrtechnische Anspruch aber um so grösser, je weniger Grip vorhanden ist...z.B. glitschige Wurzeln.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Laufe dieses Jahres bin ich gleich drei Mal durch den gleichen Fehler gestürzt.
> Ich bin relativ schnell und möchte die Linie etwas korrigieren. Und zack, das Vorderrad schlägt nach links herum und ich liege vor/neben dem Rad.
> Seltsamerweise ist mir das nur nach links passiert.
> ...


Also ich würde mir da jetzt nicht allzu viele Gedanken machen. Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und manchmal kannst einfach NICHTS machen.

Ich würde mich jetzt mal als versierten und sicheren Fahrer einstufen und habe auch schon so manchen höchstwahrscheinlichen Sturz abwenden können. Aber wie gesagt: manchmal geht's einfach nicht.
Hier ein Beispiel:
Ich fahre auf dem Trail und mein Hinterrad rutscht in eine breite Regenrinne, während mein Vorderrad noch sicher oben auf festem Grund rollt. Während ich es am Anfang noch cool finde, wie mein Hinterrad da an der Rasenkante langslidet, wird meine Euphorie recht schnell gebremst, als selbiges an einem festen Widerstand verhakt.
Dadurch verlagert sich mein Schwerpunkt natürlich schnell nach vorn. Ich Stütze mich ungleich (L/R) am Lenker ab, dieser dreht ein und ich gehe OTB.

Wie gesagt: da machste nix.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> im Laufe dieses Jahres bin ich gleich drei Mal durch den gleichen Fehler gestürzt.


an der gleichen Stelle?


----------



## mad raven (23. Oktober 2020)

eigentlich ist schon alles wichtige gesagt:
1. Frühzeitig reagieren
2. an manchen stellen lenkt/bremst man am besten gar nicht. wenn's danach nicht geht dann davor.
3. Dein Vorderrad "leitet" dich:  wenn du es leicht machst und über ein Hindernis hinüber wuchtest, dann hast du mehr Chancen die Situation noch zu retten.
4. Locker bleiben - das Rad sucht sich seinen Weg.

was mir in den meisten Situationen hilft ist eine gute Blickführung. auf jeden Fall dahin gucken wo es hingehen soll - und eben auch weit genug voraus. Meistens "ignoriere" ich Unebenheiten dann und entlaste das Rad intuitiv(er).  Am wichtigsten dabei ist aber: Man lenkt mehr aus dem Körper und durch das weit Vorausschauen reagiert man (meistens) frühzeitig.

Bei deinem Bild sehe ich keine Wurzel die eigentlich nicht locker rollbar sein müsse (ausser natürlich du hast dich davor abgelegt).


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> an der gleichen Stelle?


Nee. Jedes mal anderswo. Völlig unvorhersehbar. Allerdings nicht auf unbekannten Trails.
Wenn ich das jetzt Revue passieren lassen, waren das Situationen, bei denen ich bei knapp 100% Konzentration / Fahrkönnen war und mehr oder weniger intuitiv reagiert habe.
Allerdings eher reagiert als agiert.
Daher suche ich auch nach einer besseren Lôsung, die ich üben kann.


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> 1. Frühzeitig reagieren


Dann wäre das wohl nicht passiert...

Das sind leider immer Situationen, bei denen ich schnell und direkt reagieren müsste...



mad raven schrieb:


> 2. an manchen stellen lenkt/bremst man am besten gar nicht. wenn's danach nicht geht dann davor.


Hätte ich nicht gelenkt, hätte ich in der einen Situation den Baum geknutscht. Beim letzten Sturz in Finale hätte ich sonst möglicherweisem meineVR-Felge gekillt. :-/



mad raven schrieb:


> 3. Dein Vorderrad "leitet" dich:  wenn du es leicht machst und über ein Hindernis hinüber wuchtest, dann hast du mehr Chancen die Situation noch zu retten.
> 4. Locker bleiben - das Rad sucht sich seinen Weg.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich zu locker oder mit zuviel Druck auf dem VR gefahren bin.



mad raven schrieb:


> was mir in den meisten Situationen hilft ist eine gute Blickführung. auf jeden Fall dahin gucken wo es hingehen soll - und eben auch weit genug voraus. Meistens "ignoriere" ich Unebenheiten dann und entlaste das Rad intuitiv(er).  Am wichtigsten dabei ist aber: Man lenkt mehr aus dem Körper und durch das weit Vorausschauen reagiert man (meistens) frühzeitig.


Das habe ich - glaub ich - einigermaßen 'raus. ;-)



mad raven schrieb:


> Bei deinem Bild sehe ich keine Wurzel die eigentlich nicht locker rollbar sein müsse (ausser natürlich du hast dich davor abgelegt).


Nach meiner Rekonstruktion ist das VR im Winkel von 90° auf die Wurzel getroffen, und dann weggerutscht. Allerdings zeigte der Geschwindigkeitsvektor meines Massenschwerpunkts in Richtung Baum! ;-)

Kann es sein, dass ich den Lenker zu locker hielt, und der damit Umschlagen könnte?


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> Jedes mal anderswo. Völlig unvorhersehbar. Allerdings nicht auf unbekannten Trails.


Klingt für mich danach, daß Du nicht kontrolliert genug fährst. Gründe könnten ja viele sein: Zu schnell oder unkonzentriert. Selbst auf bekannten Trails verändern sich ja doch immer wieder die Bedingungen. Wieso es Dich immer nach links ablegt, liegt wahrscheinlich allein daran, daß Du (zufällig) immer nach links lenkst.
Schwer, da sinnvoll zu helfen, wenn man Dich nicht mal "live" dabei sehen kann.
Die Stelle auf dem Bild sieht zwar recht steil aus, aber nicht technisch kompliziert. Das sollte man recht entspannt und kontrolliert fahren können. Achte mal auf Deine Haltung (Arme angelenkt, Oberkörper tief, auch Gorillahaltung genannt, Knie angewinkelt, tiefer Schwerpunkt, zentral überm Tretlager). Könnte sein, daß Du wegen der Steilheit mit dem Hintern viel zu weit hinten bist.


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir da jetzt nicht allzu viele Gedanken machen. Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und manchmal kannst einfach NICHTS machen.
> ...
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> Ich fahre auf dem Trail und mein Hinterrad rutscht in eine breite Regenrinne, während mein Vorderrad noch sicher oben auf festem Grund rollt. Während ich es am Anfang noch cool finde, wie mein Hinterrad da an der Rasenkante langslidet, wird meine Euphorie recht schnell gebremst, als selbiges an einem festen Widerstand verhakt.
> Dadurch verlagert sich mein Schwerpunkt natürlich schnell nach vorn. Ich Stütze mich ungleich (L/R) am Lenker ab, dieser dreht ein und ich gehe OTB.


Der Sturz sieht genau so aus wie bei mir. Nur das das HR gerade hinterher rollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> Der Sturz sieht genau so aus wie bei mir. Nur das das HR gerade hinterher rollt...


Naja hab nochmal überlegt.
Deine Fahrsituation ist ja vergleichsweise überschaubar bzw vorhersehbar.
Da kommt ja nix unerwartetes. 
Das mit der Blickführung ist natürlich dass wichtigste. Daraus resultiert Linienwahl.

Aber du hast deinen Schwerpunkt vermutlich zu weit vorn. Dadurch bist du geneigt, den Lenker schneller zu verreissen. Die Abstützung der Lenkbewegung funktioniert am besten, wenn die Arme hinter dem Lenker sind, nicht darüber.


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Klingt für mich danach, daß Du nicht kontrolliert genug fährst. Gründe könnten ja viele sein: Zu schnell oder unkonzentriert.


Da könnte was dran sein. In den Situationen war zwar nicht Out-of-Control (bin also nicht nur mit intuitiven Reflexen durchgekommen), war aber im oberen (spaßigen) Ende der Komfortzone.

Zu weit hinten bin ich dann allerdings meistens nicht. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ich vorne zuviel Druck gebe, da das Bike mir viel Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> Zu weit hinten bin ich dann allerdings meistens nicht. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ich vorne zuviel Druck gebe, da das Bike mir viel Sicherheit vermittelt


Dann lies mal, was ich darüber geschrieben habe 
Druck auf dem Vorderrad brauchst du nur in (kontrollierten) Kurven


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Aber du hast deinen Schwerpunkt vermutlich zu weit vorn. Dadurch bist du geneigt, den Lenker schneller zu verreissen. Die Abstützung der Lenkbewegung funktioniert am besten, wenn die Arme hinter dem Lenker sind, nicht darüber.


Das hört sich plausibel an. Wenn ich jetzt überlege, deckt sich das auch mit meinen Erfahrungen bei unverhofften Einschlägen vorn.

Ich werde Mal sehen, dass ich darauf achte. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## mad raven (23. Oktober 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Die Abstützung der Lenkbewegung funktioniert am besten, wenn die Arme hinter dem Lenker sind, nicht darüber.



Ich würde das etwas mehr spezifizieren: Es hängt stark vom Gelände ab. Auf Flow Strecken oder High-Speed Sektionen hängt gefühlt mein Kinn am Vorbau (und die Hüfte etwas hinter dem Tretlager). Wird es steil und ruppig bin ich deutlich weiter hinten. Hauptsache in beiden Fällen nie die Arme ganz durch strecken, sonst wird es extrem schwierig noch zu reagieren.



mawe schrieb:


> Dann wäre das wohl nicht passiert...



naja, auch wenn's doof klingt. Die beste Variante so Stürze zu vermeiden ist gar nicht erst in die Situation zu kommen.



mawe schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich zu locker oder mit zuviel Druck auf dem VR gefahren bin.



Locker natürlich in einen Gewissen Rahmen. Das Rad muss sich um kleine Hindernisse seinen Weg suchen dürfen (links/rechts und auch hoch/runter), aber der Fahrer sollte es danach so schnell wie möglich wieder _auf Linie_  bringen. 
Bei mir bedeutet das ein stabiler  Griff am Lenker, stabiler Core aber lockere Ellenbogen. Locker hat aber erst einmal wenig mit druck auf dem Vorderrad zu tun, sondern damit wie fest/steif die Arme/Handgelenke/Schultern sind.



mawe schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ich vorne zuviel Druck gebe,



In den meisten Fällen ist man zentral über dem Rad am besten aufgehoben Bist du zu weit vorne ist es sehr schwierig das Vorderrad zu entlasten. (Zu weit hinten ist auch nicht gut).



mawe schrieb:


> bin also nicht nur mit intuitiven Reflexen durchgekommen



Interessant, das ist eigentlich genau der Zustand den ich für mich beim biken erreichen möchte. Bewusst entscheiden _was _ich machen möchte, aber es intuitiv umzusetzen wie ich es konkret umsetzen. 
Aber ich vermute wir haben da einfach aneinander vorbei geredet.

Was noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde (und ich auch davon ausgehe dass es nicht der Fall ist weil es nicht zu deiner Beschreibung passt): natürlich darf das Vorderrad nicht blockieren, ansonsten kann eine kleine falsche Bewegung sehr schnell nicht mehr ausgeglichen werden

@mawe wo ist die stelle vom foto? Erinnert mich an einen Trail im Teuto bei Brochterbeck.


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> @mawe wo ist die stelle vom foto? Erinnert mich an einen Trail im Teuto bei Brochterbeck.


Jo. Ist kurz vor den "Stufen" auf dem Maulwurf. 
Bist Du gelegentlich dort unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Oktober 2020)

Üben, üben, üben.

Wenn du für jeden Sturz ein gezieltes Verhinderungstraining machen willst wirst du nicht mehr fertig.

Stürzen gehört zum Sammeln von Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (24. Oktober 2020)

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen,vermutlich gibt's du etwas zu viel Druck auf's VRad...das nimmt dir die Möglichkeit noch korrektiv einzugreifen .
An deiner Stelle würde ich die Sturzstellen ein paar mal durchfahren und Learning by doing....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwann tut es ihm auch nicht mehr weh wenn er dort oft genug flach gelegen hat. Dann hat er zumindest das Stürzen gelernt  

Einfach fahren. Die Sicherheit kommt mit den zunehmenden Kilometern. Selbst ein Schurter fährt seine Sturzstelle nicht immer wieder ab.

Was anderes ist das Üben einer technischen Passage.


----------



## mad raven (24. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> Bist Du gelegentlich dort unterwegs?


jau bin ich.  guckst du hier


----------



## mad raven (24. Oktober 2020)

gerade gefunden:  Wurzeln und Vorderrad auswaschen  werden auch erklärt. Ich würde die Tipps mit vorausschauend Fahren (Wurzeln) und (zentrale) Körperposition (Washout) zusammen fassen.


----------



## Epictetus (25. Oktober 2020)

mawe schrieb:


> War das jetzt ironisch gemeint? ;-)
> Beim letzten Mal hätte ich ja im Steinfeld ja noch einfach die direkte Line nehmen können.
> Aber das andere Mal stand auf der geraden Line ein Baum im Weg...Anhang anzeigen 1137869



Klare Sache, Gabel hatte zu viel Offset, absolut unfahrbar.


----------



## Toolkid (25. Oktober 2020)

War Lenker festhalten schon?


----------



## --- (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube nicht das man bei solchen Sachen wirklich Tipps geben kann. Vielleicht liegt es schon an grundlegenden Dingen wie dem Gleichgewichtssinn. Im Gelände muss man sehr aktiv auf dem Bike sein und ständig ausgleichen und kompensieren. Man muss das Vorderrad auch mal selbst den leichtesten Weg finden lassen. Es im richtigen Moment entlasten. Man muss merken wenn das Vorderrad gegen einen Widerstand stößt. Nur stumpf einlenken ohne das Gewicht zu verlagern und ohne auf die Kräfte zu achten funktioniert halt nicht. Und man muss halt auch kräftemäßig dazu in der Lage sein denn ein solcher Ritt kann enorm anstrengend sein.


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. November 2020)

@mawe
Vielleicht mal ein anderer Ansatz wenn dir das immer bei Korrekturen oder beim Lenken passiert. Hat mir zumindest geholfen solche Situationen besser abzufangen. 

Achte mal drauf wie du die Lenkimpulse gibst. Lenkst du durch zug des inneren Kurvenarmes oder durch druck des äuseren Armes?
Kommt es beim Einlenken, in der Kurve bzw. beim Korrigieren zum Gripverlust kann das zu einem heftigen Lenkimpuls führen (weil man quasi noch ein Moment auf den Lenker ausübt und der gegenhalt dann plötzlich fehlt). Wenn du die Lenkbewegung dabei durch ziehen ausübst, muss du zum Abfangen die Bewegungsrichtung umkehren bzw. mit dem äuseren Arm dem Zug entgegenhalten => Lange Reaktionszeit.
Wenn du aber eher durch Drücken des äuseren Arms lenkst kannst du durch gegenhalten mit dem inneren Arm deutlich schneller auf einen heftigen Lenkimpuls reagieren (und so evtl. noch rechtzeitig abfangen)

Du kannst das einfach ausprobieren, nimm dir ne zweite Person und lass die mal mit eine Impuls gegen deinen Hand/Arm drücke  bzw. daran ziehen. Du wirst sehen das du dem Drückimpuls deutlich einfacher Abfangen kannst als den Zug.


----------



## mawe (6. November 2020)

Hallo Sub-Zero,



Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lenkbewegung dabei durch ziehen ausübst, muss du zum Abfangen die Bewegungsrichtung umkehren bzw. mit dem äuseren Arm dem Zug entgegenhalten => Lange Reaktionszeit.
> Wenn du aber eher durch Drücken des äuseren Arms lenkst kannst du durch gegenhalten mit dem inneren Arm deutlich schneller auf einen heftigen Lenkimpuls reagieren (und so evtl. noch rechtzeitig abfangen)



Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz! Danke für den Input. Da werde ich mal drauf achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (24. Dezember 2020)

@mawe auch wenn ich bis jetzt nicht den ganzen fadne Wort für Wort durch gelesen habe, scheint mit doch ein Grundproblem in der Kombination schnelles Fahren und (zu) starkes Einlenken zu bestehen. Denke mal
Du fährst ganz langsam und lenkst z.B. 30 Grad zur Fahrtrichtung ein. Mach dass jetzt mal mit fullspeed und ohne dein bike in die Kurve zu drücken. : Dein VR kappt 90 Grad ein und du schießt volle Kanne über dein VR hinweg. Das Gegenmittel gegen sowas ist nur a) vorausschauendes Fahren und/odrer b) geradeaus über Hindernisse Drüberbügeln wo es möglich ist. Und klar. Nicht zu viel Last auf dem VR aber dennoch den Lenker gut festhalten.
Hier ist auch die Lenkerbreite von Bedeutung. Ist er z.B. nur 700mm breit, hat den VR leichtes Spiel mit dir wenn du schnell bist.
Und wenn lenken bei speed: Drücke dein bike in die Kurve, im dem du den kurvenseitigen Arm  lang machst, in die Kurve drückst, du selbst aber zentral und aufrecht über dem blke bleibst.


----------



## fkopp (5. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte die gleiche Vermutung wie orangerauch. Mir ist das zu Beginn ein paar Mal passiert und es lag eigentlich immer daran, dass ich den Lenker eingeschlagen anstatt das Rad geneigt habe.


----------



## dasArt (13. Januar 2021)

Vorrausschauendes Fahren (also nicht direkt vor das Vorderrad schauen, sondern min. 2-5m weiter), Kurven weniger durch Bewegung des Lenkers, als durch neigen des Bikes. Arme hinter den Lenker, nicht über und Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Tretlager. Wurde hier alles schon gesagt, was mir noch einfällt, bzw. was mich in letzter Zeit ein paar mal hingelegt hat, ist ein zu flacher Lenkwinkel. Mein altes Bike hat/te einen Lenkwinkel von 65°, damit kam ich prima zurecht. Wenn ich z.B. auf gerade Strecke freihändig fahre, liegt das Bike stabil in der Spur und läßt sich easy durch Gewichtsverlagerung lenken. Bei meinem neuem Bike hatte ich einen Lenkwinkel von 63,7° (nach Umbau auf Mullet), freihändig fahren war kaum möglich, dass Bike reagierte viel zu sensibel, mein Vorderrad schlug bei kleinsten Impulsen ein. Nun habe ich den Lenkwinkel über entsprechende Steuersatzlagerschalen wieder steiler gemacht, 65,2° und sieh da, dass Bike lässt sich aufeinmal stabil freihändig fahren. Ja, freihändig fahren ist im Gelände völlig irrelevant, allerdings bilde ich mir ein, dadurch etwas über die Bikestabilität fühlen zu können. Jetzt mit dem steilerem Lenkwinkel, fühle ich mich subjektiv, im Gelände sicherer und besser.


----------



## dubbel (20. Januar 2021)

mawe schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Ursache ist, daß ich dabei eher zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad habe.


eher zu wenig druck vorne.

steh lieber zentral überm tretlager.

irgendwann ist es mal mode geworden, bei jeder noch so flachen schräge nach hinten zu gehen. 
dass man dann kaum noch druck auf dem vorderrad hat und die meisten stütze genau deswegen passieren, weil man nicht mehr lenken kann, wird übersehen.
im gegenteil - meistens heisst es dann: noch weiter nach hinten.


----------



## mad raven (20. Januar 2021)

dubbel schrieb:


> irgendwann ist es mal mode geworden, bei jeder noch so flachen schräge nach hinten zu gehen.


aber das ist doch 20 Jahre her 

Imho ist entlasten nicht verkehrt. Druck auf's VR funktioniert wenn man die Wurzeln möglichst Senkrecht an fährt. Je spitzer der Winkel desto eher gleitet das VR an den Wurzeln entlang anstatt drüber zu rollen.

Entlasten bedeutet ja nicht dauerhaft hinten zu hängen, sondern aus einer zentralen Position einen schnellen Impuls nach Hinten-Oben zu geben um danach schnell wieder zentral zu stehen.
Macht man das muss man sich auch keine Gedanken mehr über den Winkel der Wurzeln machen


----------

